# Recover gmail password from the actual phone...



## micro23 (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a friend with a thunderbolt that just simply cant remember their password for their gmail account since the guy at the store set it up for them.

I pulled the accounts.db file but it seems the passwords are encrypted.

I already tried resetting the password with google, it's hopeless because none of the info needed is provided/available.

We can use gmail on the phone and the account on the phone works fine. So now I cant update them to a new rom or do anything because they would loose all their contacts and purchases.

Any ideas?


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

wait so you reset the account password and it wont let you log in? just boot to recovery do the factory restore option then redownload the apps after logging in with said new password, or if its not rooted just enter the password wrong 10x and it'll automatically erase it


----------

